# Problema al setear un wallpaper en fluxbox.

## Alejandro_23

Hola de nuevo a todos. esta vez tengo un problema al tratar de poner una imagen de fondo en fluxbox.

al tratar de ejecutar el fbsetbg me tira el siguiente error:

```
fbsetbg: Something went wrong while setting the wallpaper.

Run 'Esetroot -scale /root/wallpapers/gentoo-carbonite.png' from an xterm to find out what.
```

y cuando ejecuto Esetroot me tira:

```
Gentoo wallpapers # Esetroot -scale /root/wallpapers/gentoo-carbonite.png

Esetroot:  Unable to load image file "/root/wallpapers/gentoo-carbonite.png"
```

Por ahi lei que necesitaba libjpeg, la instalé, tambien instalé xterm, Eterm y el problema es el mismo.

Gracias por ayudarnos y por dedicarnos tiempo.

Salu2!

----------

## Alejandro_23

Aclaro, pude poner una imagen png como fondo de pantalla a travez de gqview, pero no puedo ver imagenes jpg y mucho menos jpeg.

Que tengo que hacer para poder verlas?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *euse -i jpeg wrote:*   

> global use flags (searching: jpeg)
> 
> ************************************************************
> 
> [+ C  ] jpeg - Adds JPEG image support
> ...

 

Hay una use flag que agrega soporte para jpg. Como no uso fluxbox no se indicarte cual es el paquete a recompilar con esa use activada, pero lo mas probable es que sea solamente eso.

Es una buena medida activar esa use flag globalmente si no la tuvieras... (Si elegiste el perfil Desktop, debería estar activada por defecto a menos que se especifique lo contrario).

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Eterm y esetroot usan imlib2 para la parte gráfica, creo recordar. Si es así, tendrás que activar las use flags relevantes según los tipos de gráficos que quieras usar. Imlib2 tiene flags separadas para jpeg y png, tenlo en cuenta (el gráfico que intentas cargar en el primer post es png, no jpeg).

Tras activar los flags necesarios tendrás que recompilar imlib2:

```
emerge -1 imlib2
```

Puede que tengas que recompilar los paquetes que enlazan con imlib2, o puede que no. Yo usaría revdep-rebuild tras recompilar imlib2, para estar seguro.

----------

## Alejandro_23

Antes que nada.... disculpen por responder tarde, pero FUNCIONO! al final no tenia bien compilada la imlib y por eso no podia setear los fondos de pantalla. igualmente sigo teniendo problemas con el gqview que no me reconoce los jpg. pero por ahora las imagenes las veo en el firefox. Mucgas gracias!!!

----------

## Cereza

 *Alejandro_23 wrote:*   

> igualmente sigo teniendo problemas con el gqview que no me reconoce los jpg. pero por ahora las imagenes las veo en el firefox

  Estoy casi segura de que alguna dependencia de gqview se te ha compilado sin soporte para jpg ¿estas usando el perfil default en lugar de desktop? El perfil desktop es ideal para principiantes puesto que activa las use flags más comunes para usar en un ordenador casero, con el perfil default tendrás que ir activando soportes para muchas cosas que no vendrán por defecto y echaras de menos, especialmente muchas use flags sobre formatos de imagen, sonido, etc...

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Cereza wrote:*   

>  *Alejandro_23 wrote:*   igualmente sigo teniendo problemas con el gqview que no me reconoce los jpg. pero por ahora las imagenes las veo en el firefox  Estoy casi segura de que alguna dependencia de gqview se te ha compilado sin soporte para jpg ¿estas usando el perfil default en lugar de desktop? El perfil desktop es ideal para principiantes puesto que activa las use flags más comunes para usar en un ordenador casero, con el perfil default tendrás que ir activando soportes para muchas cosas que no vendrán por defecto y echaras de menos, especialmente muchas use flags sobre formatos de imagen, sonido, etc...
> 
> Saludos.

 

Si, no tengo gqview instalado ni recuerdo el motor gráfico que usa, pero siempre puedes usar ldd para ver con qué librerías enlaza, y así te haces una idea. Si el binario reside en /usr/bin/, el comando sería:

```

ldd /usr/bin/gqview

```

----------

## ensarman

y si usas el Idesk??? no seria una buena alternativa???

----------

